# Anyone got an older 5000? 78-83



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

I would especially like to see a clean older turbo 5K. 
J.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone got an older 5000? 78-83 (84cgtturbo)*

Go to the galleries at Fourtitude, there are pics there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone got an older 5000? 78-83 (PerL)*

Cool nice pics there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still I was hoping to see if anyone here still has one on the road.


----------

